# New Kind Of Propane Tank



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

but it somehow lets you know when you have about an hours worth of propane left. Bell? whistle? siren? explosion? Was in a hurry but it was a 5 gallon cylinder at Ranch and Home...anyone heard of them??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe it talks and says.....'hey stupid, you re almost out of propane and there s no place around here to get me filled'

Interesting concept but based on so many different usage levels, how would the determination be made on one hour left? A small puter doing an average?

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

never heard of it...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this is what I saw...but it was a quick look!

http://www.flamesaver.com/


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just tried to do a search...that Ranch & Home has one messed up website...I gave up!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> this is what I saw...but it was a quick look!
> 
> http://www.flamesaver.com/


Pretty cool idea, but they're only 20lb tanks...great for cooking, but probably not enough for camping









Didn't read anything about an alarm, sounds like you have to switch it over when it gets low, then you get another hour of cooking time.

Nice find though!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> this is what I saw...but it was a quick look!
> 
> http://www.flamesaver.com/


Pretty cool idea, but they're only 20lb tanks...great for cooking, but probably not enough for camping









Didn't read anything about an alarm, sounds like you have to switch it over when it gets low, then you get another hour of cooking time.

Nice find though!
[/quote]

yeah, like I said, it was a quick look and I saw something about letting you know when you were out or something...anyway! Has anyone bought one of those see through tanks yet?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not yet, $100 is a bit steep when I just got new tanks with the camper.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

As was discussed in another thread, with two tanks and the automatic switching regulator in the TT this seems rather unnecessary.

Neat idea for the BBQ at home though. But for $100 I can just keep a full spare there too.


----------

